# Should stupid people be allowed to breed?



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry, saw the "Should queers be allowed to adopt" poll and couldn't resist.

Currently, with more than 3 times the sustainable number of people on the planet , thousands of children dying of starvation and lack of clean water every day, and humans causing a massive planet-wide extinction with their stupid, selfish behavior...should stupid people be allowed to breed and multiply?


----------



## Woomeister (Feb 14, 2009)

Definately not, or vote.......I hate idiots with their inability to indidcate at junctions!!


----------



## gangjababy (Feb 14, 2009)

what constitutes a "stupid person"?


----------



## Woomeister (Feb 14, 2009)

gangjababy said:


> what constitutes a "stupid person"?


 it was only a matter of time.....


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 14, 2009)

gangjababy said:


> what constitutes a "stupid person"?


Anyone in the U.S. senate...hahaha. 

How about that unemployed woman who already had 6 kids in CA and just spit out 8 more by having a fertility procedure? 

People who drive a car but don't know what turn signals are? 

I'm sure there are lots of qualifications we could come up with...


----------



## del66666 (Feb 14, 2009)

a fink yoo is been vary nesty bout stoopid peepells soo leaf dem alloan,


----------



## kingtrip (Feb 15, 2009)

No....

Just as simple as that...

No


----------



## bruce78 (Feb 15, 2009)

I voted for yes, but only as a joke....


----------



## del66666 (Feb 15, 2009)

i thought hitler was dead


----------



## pitchforksandtorches (Feb 15, 2009)

i was about to comment on this thread, but now that Hitler has been invoked, isnt the thread dead or something???

ps - i voted to let "queers" adopt "them", but only for mischief


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 17, 2009)

del66666 said:


> i thought hitler was dead



He is...but what does stupid people breeding and destroying life on earth have to do with hitler?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 17, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> He is...and he was also very, very stupid and should've been neutered..


 
nice one m8


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 17, 2009)

What do you suggest? An iq test before you are granted permission to have a child??? Sorry, but, I think this thread is stooooopid.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> What do you suggest? An iq test before you are granted permission to have a child??? Sorry, but, I think this thread is stooooopid.


 
he suggests stopping people breeding when they start threads like this


----------



## fitzflashguy (Feb 17, 2009)

By like 2050 theres not gonna be enough resources for everybody and the dumb people will die first. See, Darwins already got it taken care of.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 17, 2009)

your mom is stupid. where's that leave you?

*generalized statement*


lolololololololol


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

I think only people with odd numbered social security numbers should be allowed to breed and only on prime numbered days of the month.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 18, 2009)

fitzflashguy said:


> By like 2050 theres not gonna be enough resources for everybody and the dumb people will die first. See, Darwins already got it taken care of.


There aren't enough resources NOW, and haven't been for over 40 years...that's why thousands of people die everyday, because stupid people are overpopulating the planet and wasting everyone's resources. So, we can all do nothing about it and become totally extinct, or we can realize that there's a serious human overpopulation problem and deal with it. 

Seriously, no one has ever thought that it's fucked up that we run around trying to control the populations of every other species on earth but our own? Shit, we're the only species causing all of the problems.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 18, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> What do you suggest? An iq test before you are granted permission to have a child??? Sorry, but, I think this thread is stooooopid.


With the people I see on a daily basis, an IQ test would not be necessary...probably cruel, but not necessary. 

I'm sorry to answer your question with a question, but don't you have to go through a process to adopt children? Children who are already here, without parents, while dumb people are out having sex without birth control.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 18, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> With the people I see on a daily basis, an IQ test would not be necessary...probably cruel, but not necessary.
> 
> I'm sorry to answer your question with a question, but don't you have to go through a process to adopt children? Children who are already here, without parents, while dumb people are out having sex without birth control.


The type of control you are looking for is simply not here. If you want that kind of controlled society you need to move to China. This is America, enough said.


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, I'd first like to say that if people of the USA weren't being poisoned by the fluoridated waters than there wouldn't be so many "stupid" people.

Secondly, I don't believe the world is over populated but rather misused. If I ruled the world I would make life much better for every species on Earth. If the population got out of control I would think about imposing high taxes on families that had over two children, so that way the population wouldn't grow at all. But I have plans to populate the moon so that would decrease the population from Earth. I also believe We should build underground cities that could go miles deep on many different layers/floors under the ground. We could actually grow plants in underground hydro opps by harvesting the geothermal energy and using that to power the HID lights. 

The perimiter of the Earth would increase (it would get physically larger) because of the escavated dirt from building the underground cities. There would be lots more land mass because We would ship lots of water to the moon, because they would need it too. So instead of the Earth being only 30% land, We could turn it into 50% land. 

If all things went as planned, there would actually be an incredible shortage of people. If I ruled the world, there wouldn't be as many "stupid" people because everyone would be entitiled to free schooling, healthy food and housing. 

If I ruled the world. Imagine that, I'd free all My son, and love'em love'em baby. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMn2cCBwH18

I've got BIG dreams.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> The type of control you are looking for is simply not here. If you want that kind of controlled society you need to move to China. This is America, enough said.


I'm not really looking for control, just common sense. I'd the happiest human on the planet if we left nature alone and stopped hurting and destroying everything, but we aren't...so we have to be delt with somehow. America loves to use war as population and resource control, I think my idea is alot less harmful.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 20, 2009)

I also want to know, who is to decide what too stupid to have kids entails? 

I've known some damn smart people in my life, but when it came to raising kids, they did some of the dumbest things I've ever seen. 

When stupid people have kids and don't raise them right, the kids turn into teenagers and show the parents the errors of their ways. It all comes back around.


----------



## poplars (Feb 20, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Well, I'd first like to say that if people of the USA weren't being poisoned by the fluoridated waters than there wouldn't be so many "stupid" people.
> 
> Secondly, I don't believe the world is over populated but rather misused. If I ruled the world I would make life much better for every species on Earth. If the population got out of control I would think about imposing high taxes on families that had over two children, so that way the population wouldn't grow at all. But I have plans to populate the moon so that would decrease the population from Earth. I also believe We should build underground cities that could go miles deep on many different layers/floors under the ground. We could actually grow plants in underground hydro opps by harvesting the geothermal energy and using that to power the HID lights.
> 
> ...


I think you should be the first person on the list of people not to breed.

second . . . your dream of an underground city would vanish at the hint of a moderate earthquake. underground cities would be a nightmare.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 20, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Sorry, saw the "Should queers be allowed to adopt" poll and couldn't resist.
> 
> Currently, with more than 3 times the sustainable number of people on the planet , thousands of children dying of starvation and lack of clean water every day, and humans causing a massive planet-wide extinction with their stupid, selfish behavior...should stupid people be allowed to breed and multiply?


I dont think you should be allowed to breed


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 20, 2009)

poplars said:


> I think you should be the first person on the list of people not to breed.
> .


Sorry, I'm a stud. It would be a sin if I didn't breed. Plus I'm pretty smart too. 

No need to be ignorant when YOUR broken! Nuff said. 

~PEACE~


----------



## poplars (Feb 20, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Sorry, I'm a stud. It would be a sin if I didn't breed. Plus I'm pretty smart too.
> 
> No need to be ignorant when YOUR broken! Nuff said.
> 
> ~PEACE~


yeah, you calling yourself smart is kind of a paradox, isn't it?


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 20, 2009)

poplars said:


> yeah, you calling yourself smart is kind of a paradox, isn't it?


Not really. Its all relative, and relatively I'm intelligent. I have My strenghts and weaknesses but I was alway in advanced classes and got mostly A's and B's in engineering classes. 

Its all good Poplars. I'm not trying to get into a debate over a pissing contest. I just didn't like the statement "I think you should be the first person on the list of people not to breed."

~PEACE~


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 21, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Well, I'd first like to say that if people of the USA weren't being poisoned by the fluoridated waters than there wouldn't be so many "stupid" people.
> 
> Secondly, I don't believe the world is over populated but rather misused. If I ruled the world I would make life much better for every species on Earth. If the population got out of control I would think about imposing high taxes on families that had over two children, so that way the population wouldn't grow at all. But I have plans to populate the moon so that would decrease the population from Earth. I also believe We should build underground cities that could go miles deep on many different layers/floors under the ground. We could actually grow plants in underground hydro opps by harvesting the geothermal energy and using that to power the HID lights...


Fluoridated water, horrible public education, idiotic mass media, control of information by the government, supermarket checkout isle magazines, and tv just to name a few...many things are making people stupid here...that's a whole other topic...probably several.

If I have to sit in traffic because there are too many people in front of me that have been driving for 20-40 years and still don't know how to merge, and I go all day without seeing a deer, wild turkey, moose, bear, or wolf, then the world is fucking overpopulated.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I also want to know, who is to decide what too stupid to have kids entails?
> 
> I've known some damn smart people in my life, but when it came to raising kids, they did some of the dumbest things I've ever seen.
> 
> When stupid people have kids and don't raise them right, the kids turn into teenagers and show the parents the errors of their ways. It all comes back around.


Good question, I'd guess we'd have to all sit down and mash that one out...improving education might help with the problem.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Book smarts does not common sense make..........


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 21, 2009)

natmoon said:


> I dont think you should be allowed to breed


Ha, why, because I think "Should queers be allowed to adopt?" is a ludicrous question and created a spoof topic? 

I'm not going to breed anyways, I can't rationalize the damage it would cause to everything else. Why intentionally create a situation where everyone who is already here gets less food, land, and clean water? Gee, that would be stupid.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 21, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Ha, why, because I think "Should queers be allowed to adopt?" is a ludicrous question and created a spoof topic?
> 
> I'm not going to breed anyways, I can't rationalize the damage it would cause to everything else. Why intentionally create a situation where everyone who is already here gets less food, land, and clean water? Gee, that would be stupid.


I hear you when you say your only joking and that this is a spoof topic.
Why did i say that?,below
No because the concept of people not being able to have a smoke in their own home is abhorrent to me.
The concept of people not being allowed to have a child because they don't meet yours or their governments financial or IQ requirements is totally draconian


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

People who can't support their child shouldn't have one. Like Octomom, she had 6 kids already that she couldn't support so she went out and had 8 more intentionally. I don't think it's right that the rest of us should fiancially support her decision. 

What happens in 2 or 3 years when she wants babies again and has another litter of 4 or 6? There are situations where people should be stopped.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> People who can't support their child shouldn't have one. Like Octomom, she had 6 kids already that she couldn't support so she went out and had 8 more intentionally. I don't think it's right that the rest of us should fiancially support her decision.
> 
> What happens in 2 or 3 years when she wants babies again and has another litter of 4 or 6? There are situations where people should be stopped.


Then only the rich can reproduce, that's not fair...the woman you're referring to however, was the inspiration for my idea of neutering stupid people. She has proven beyond any doubt whatsoever, that she doesn't need to reproduce.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> People who can't support their child shouldn't have one. Like Octomom, she had 6 kids already that she couldn't support so she went out and had 8 more intentionally. I don't think it's right that the rest of us should fiancially support her decision.
> 
> What happens in 2 or 3 years when she wants babies again and has another litter of 4 or 6? There are situations where people should be stopped.


Why don't you add the taxpayers bill for your own and my governments alcohol and party expenses last year together and then tell me that this women's children should be aborted against her will or that she should not be allowed to have any more children.

Does no one really understand the economy?

Lets say that i was in charge.
I have only 1 person who is unemployed so i give him 100 pounds a week to live on.
He goes out and spends that 100 on food,electric,rent,tobacco and drink.
Oh no you say that's 100 quid gone of taxpayers money blah blah.
I am evil so i agree with you,yes kill the evil non worker ant,hahahaha.
Not.

That non worker that i gave 100 quid to and you have to remember that this is in real life a process that is multiplied by millions, has actually been stopped from becoming a thief,he has spent his 100 in my taxed shops.
The bread he bought,the farmer was taxed,the miller was taxed,the bread bag maker was taxed,the lorry driver was taxed,the shop owner was taxed and finally the guy who you gave the 100 quid to also paid tax on all of his goods.

This may be hard for you to understand but try to imagine that you have say 5 million people with no money.
Because of the way the system works any money you give them will only come back to you in the end tenfold through tax and profits.

This whole system relies on the poor majority being kept thick and dumb and in the dark,alcohol helps them do this and is another reason that cannabis is illegal.
The above text is very simplistic if you doubt me then make your own proper equation engine,game,and work out the exact figures for yourself and always remember that they will never give anyone a penny that they wont get back 10x10


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

I didn't say Octomoms kids should be aborted, she should have never had them implanted in the first place. Do _you _want to be responsible for her 14 kids financial obligations? It's going to cost her a thousand dollars every time they go shoe shopping. The medical expenses alone are already staggering. She had 6 kids, no job, no health insurance, no spouse and she is mooching off her parents, so what did she do? She went and had 8 more babies *implanted* in her uterus. 

This is irresponsiblity of the highest measure.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I didn't say Octomoms kids should be aborted, she should have never had them implanted in the first place. Do _you _want to be responsible for her 14 kids financial obligations? It's going to cost her a thousand dollars every time they go shoe shopping. The medical expenses alone are already staggering. She had 6 kids, no job, no health insurance, no spouse and she is mooching off her parents, so what did she do? She went and had 8 more babies *implanted* in her uterus.
> 
> This is irresponsiblity of the highest measure.


I agree with you in principle but if you remove her right to have a child you have become a pawn of the governments smear campaign.
I am sorry that you cannot see that


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 21, 2009)

natmoon said:


> I hear you when you say your only joking and that this is a spoof topic.
> Why did i say that?,below
> No because the concept of people not being able to have a smoke in their own home is abhorrent to me.
> The concept of people not being allowed to have a child because they don't meet yours or their governments financial or IQ requirements is totally draconian


Actually, the concept is to prevent stupid people from destroying the earth by overpopulating and trashing it. I didn't mention the government (the reason people are stupid) or financial. I don't see how someone has more of a right to get knocked up than everything else on earth has to exist, right now that's what it comes down to.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

She has a right to have kids, but she doesn't have a right to reach her hand into my pocket to pay for their care. She was already receiving food stamps and other government aid before she had the 8 extras. 

I was responsible, I knew that 2 kids were plenty to support so I only had 2. I didn't expect to keep popping them out and expecting other people to pay for their care. 

Maybe if Octomom's hand was in your pocket, you might see it differently.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> She has a right to have kids, but she doesn't have a right to reach her hand into my pocket to pay for their care. She was already receiving food stamps and other government aid before she had the 8 extras.
> 
> I was responsible, I knew that 2 kids were plenty to support so I only had 2. I didn't expect to keep popping them out and expecting other people to pay for their care.
> 
> Maybe if Octomom's hand was in your pocket, you might see it differently.


Yeah but her hand isnt in your pocket is it.
She is being supported by your government who have lied to you about money since you were born.
You have directed your hate towards this women instead of your government


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

Um, has it ever occured to you that a single woman can not properly care for 14 kids alone? When they kids start turning up dead, then what will you have to say? 

I pay taxes, she doesn't pay taxes. If I needed services I would be denied because I have income, she gets all kinds of free services because she's too dumb to figure out that if you have no job and no paycheck, you really can't afford 14 kids. 

What she has done is nothing short of neglect and abuse. She knows she can't pay for their care, food, clothes, housing. She knows that she can't take care of all 14 at once. She thinks people should pay $135 thousand dollars per month so she can have nannies for the babies. 

Well that's just fine, if she want's $135 thousand dollars worth of nannies per month, then she can have them, as long as she gets a job and pays for it herself. 

Nobody but me paid for my child care when my kids were young. I didn't expect her or anyone else to pay to raise my kids. It used to pay HALF my salary each week to a sitter and then had to make due with what was left and I scraped by.

Whatever happened to personal accountability?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Um, has it ever occured to you that a single woman can not properly care for 14 kids alone? When they kids start turning up dead, then what will you have to say?
> 
> I pay taxes, she doesn't pay taxes. If I needed services I would be denied because I have income, she gets all kinds of free services because she's too dumb to figure out that if you have no job and no paycheck, you really can't afford 14 kids.
> 
> ...


As i said i agree with you that she is irresponsible and that she will not be able to cope with them all on her own.
I also think that you are forgetting that she has her own free will and has every right to make her own mistakes.
She may well be a burden to the state and you may well not be able to get help that you deserve when she can.
This doesn't mean that you should hate her though does it?
I understand that you seem to be a lot more worried about your own financial situation and the fact that stupid people are receiving more help than you a responsible person is.
This is of course wrong and not fair at all but not something that should cause people to hate this lady or her kids.
Its always easy to attack the easiest person instead of those that are untouchable and actually really responsible for the worlds current financial problems.
I also apologise for suggesting that you were evil,it is clearly apparent to me that you are just very worried about your own and your country's financial crisis and my words were to strong


----------



## realgangster1 (Feb 21, 2009)

she should give some of them to Micheal maybe he will feel better!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't hate her, but I think she is irresponsbile as irresponsible can be. She was busy paying for invitro while her parents who support her are facing foreclosure. So now the tax payers get to pay for her parents home to get a bailout and for her to get a bailout. 

Her and her kids should have to live on her income. She has received nearly 400 thousand dollars for selling pics of her kids and doing interviews. Her welfare should be cut off. She should have to live on her own income. 

Rewarding people who are irrsponsible just begats more irresponsiblity.


The amount of money that she expects people to give her for free to pay for nannies each month is over 3 times what I make in a year. Maybe I should have had a couple of litters to get free stuff to. Just wait, litters will become a trend, why pay for your own kids when you can have a litter and get free stuff ?!?!?!?!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 21, 2009)

i was watching "wife swap" last night. one family had 9 kids, all theirs. once you get over 7 or 8 how much worse does it really get? funny thing is, she has 9 and no one cares.


----------



## ganjamanuk (Feb 21, 2009)

I would not stop dumb people having children, just slow it down a little, anyone who has been unemployed for more than a few years and had no desire to get a job is a waste of space, therefore should not be allowed to breed, but at the same time we need dumb people, i mean who would clean the streets and work in Maccy D's.
also if you have committed a real crime, like rape or murder, then your family should be neutered too, as the violence could be in the criminals genes therefore their offspring could have that violence in them and commit further crimes. 

someone needs to make a stupid person detector, like the things at airport but for people, BEEP your dumb, no kids for you.

everyone smoke some, don't get to deep in thought, mindfuck will occur.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

but do the people with 9 kids have jobs? Are they supporting the kids or is the government supporting them through tax dollars? There is a difference. 




fdd2blk said:


> i was watching "wife swap" last night. one family had 9 kids, all theirs. once you get over 7 or 8 how much worse does it really get? funny thing is, she has 9 and no one cares.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 21, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> but do the people with 9 kids have jobs? Are they supporting the kids or is the government supporting them through tax dollars? There is a difference.


there are thousands of families out there with 6, 8, 10 kids that receive welfare. go to any crack town.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll pass on the crack town, thanks, enough meth heads around here, don't need to visit crack heads.


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Personally, I would rather see the money help out poor families that need temp assistance than go to warmongering politicians and their companies.

I've heard that over 90% of the population is going to die, unless You live underground, when 2012 comes around because planet X/Nibiru is supposed to do some catastrophic things. So if thats true than it doesn't really matter much whos having how many babies right now because We're all going to die anyways. 

~PEACE~


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 22, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Personally, I would rather see the money help out poor families that need temp assistance than go to warmongering politicians and their companies.
> 
> I've heard that over 90% of the population is going to die, unless You live underground, when 2012 comes around because planet X/Nibiru is supposed to do some catastrophic things. So if thats true than it doesn't really matter much whos having how many babies right now because We're all going to die anyways.
> 
> ~PEACE~


If 90% of the planet is really going to die in 3 years, then why is anyone wasting the last 3 years of their life working a day job or paying taxes?


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> If 90% of the planet is really going to die in 3 years, then why is anyone wasting the last 3 years of their life working a day job or paying taxes?


Go check out youtube, search planet X or Nibiru and come to Your own conclusions. 

But to answer your question, I believe a lot of people are ignorant. A lot of people don't have conputers and those that do might not have heard about it.

I've heard that part of the reason why they're not telling the public is beause they don't want people to panic and that would lead to "not working or paying taxes" which would lead to riots and the fall of the gov't. 

I also heard that the ruling elite want to get rid of 90% of the population anyways so they can better pursue their New World Order. The elites already have underground bases in mountains or whatnot where they have every seed known to man.

They say that Nibiru is going to burn the face of the Earth, produce a GREAT FLOOD, create a pole shift in the Earth (which there is evidence that this has happened before), cause earthquakes and basically the END OF TIMES/ DOOMS DAY package.

The Sumerians which was the first intelligent society which they say the Bible is based upon talked about this planet Nibiru. They also knew the color of Neptune and Uranus, they said the color of these two planets were BLUE 6,000 years ago. Scientists only discovered this for theirselves ~200 years ago or so. 

You should look into it!

~PEACE~


----------



## natmoon (Feb 22, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Go check out youtube, search planet X or Nibiru and come to Your own conclusions.
> 
> But to answer your question, I believe a lot of people are ignorant. A lot of people don't have conputers and those that do might not have heard about it.
> 
> ...


Not only did the Sumerian's know of the colours of the planets they also knew and depicted Pluto in their art and their ancient scripts say that the Gods told them how to draw them.
You don't have to rely on youtube for that info if you find it to hard to believe just look at the official ancient Sumerian archaeological sites.
Personally i hope that if planet x is in a near orbit with us that it will pass far enough away to not cause any or only minimal disturbance to our planet


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

A better poll would be "How stupid are people for electing these elitist politicans into office?"

You would think will all the amount of people in the world there would be a handful that could actually make some good decisions. 

~PEACE~


----------



## spoadalive420 (Feb 22, 2009)

wow, post # 18, holy shit.............its true. China is the only country that i know of that has any kind of population restrictions....but could any average american ever tolerate houses filled with cribs, then filled with kids way to old to be in there. (our modern prisons)....yet they (we)do they're best. In other countries in africa people are killing each other off land (turf) that they fought over for centuries(decades). Sunnis dont want any shiots, the pointy headed ones hate the rouand faced ones, they got big noses and curly hair, they are hairy and smell like onions, ....wtf, ok. We got an issue with folks taking advantage of us, that kid better say his a,b,c's right, and the parents should try to learn english too. The Cubans did it, Italians, Greeks, come on they're kids spoke english. F-ing having to listen to spanish all the time after english, shit if i learn the language i'll go nuts cause everthing would kinda repeat itself.....f that. And for all the fighting....the dinosaurs did not please the gods and a freekin asteroid ablitherated something.....maybe the previous existance of man, the one that was destroying the earth, of gods many esteemed things. Lets all act right, and for god sakes stop stabbig each other in the back, we've got to get out of this recession.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 22, 2009)

im off to china


----------



## Kant (Feb 22, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Go check out youtube, search planet X or Nibiru and come to Your own conclusions.
> 
> But to answer your question, I believe a lot of people are ignorant. A lot of people don't have conputers and those that do might not have heard about it.
> 
> ...


i love conspiracy theories. they're so paranoid, warm and fuzzy. I mean for an idea that believes the gov't behind some massive cover up, its faith in gov't is amazingly high. I mean to keep something as large as a planet (especially one that is supposed to wipe life from this planet) as secret is not an easy task. Moreover to believe the gov't is capable of keeping every other gov't (with a decent space program) and all the private astronomers (which owns most of the high altitude observatories) quiet and giving the same cover story is impressive.


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm skeptical too. 

I'll believe it when I see it. 

~PEACE~


----------



## potheadsmoker (Feb 22, 2009)

i dont think its a question of being allowed, i think its more of a matter of them being more fertile than intelects....our race is on the verge of being completely ignorant third world people that over breed, how many of us do you think inbreed and probably dont even know it...we dont know our blood lines well most of us dont, pretty sick when you think about it


----------



## potheadsmoker (Feb 22, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> If 90% of the planet is really going to die in 3 years, then why is anyone wasting the last 3 years of their life working a day job or paying taxes?


 because we are SLAVES, because in the end only the rich will survive the only species to survive a world crisis of the likes are cretures that can live in water or underground...you want to survive you better build your ass a bomb shelter, and learn to survive


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2009)

[youtube]HpkmtweNQ-U[/youtube]


----------



## Kant (Feb 22, 2009)

[youtube]L0yQunhOaU0[/youtube]


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 22, 2009)

fuck yea then who are we going to take advantage of ? trust me every one is stupid so if you want the world to keep going then fuck yea......plus cheap labor..hmm come on think about it stupid people make the world go around there smart even thoe there stupid .........and i have heard the poor people in the world are better off in the world


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 23, 2009)

No one is going to whip out the Aztec calendar? The "gods" they were referring to were probably aliens. If something bad is truly going to happen to earth, (besides the unsurmountable damage we're doing ourselves) I love how we're wasting billions and billions killing innocent people in the middle east instead of doing anything about it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

Octomom fears that the hospital will not release the babies to her, because she knows that the hospital knows that she has no way to take care of them. It's also public knowledge that her parents house where she mooches is in foreclosure.........

Now what are they going to do with those kids? Is one foster family going to take them, or will they be split up and tossed to the winds?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Octomom fears that the hospital will not release the babies to her, because she knows that the hospital knows that she has no way to take care of them. It's also public knowledge that her parents house where she mooches is in foreclosure.........
> 
> Now what are they going to do with those kids? Is one foster family going to take them, or will they be split up and tossed to the winds?


thrown in the pen with all the other crack babies.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 25, 2009)

wow look how much gov aid im getting !!!, time to have more kids


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

Fuck that. Mine are grown, you couldn't pay me to have another kid. Not even for millions.........


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 25, 2009)

wait didnt i post somthing this morning hmm thats wierd


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 25, 2009)

Ha, if people want children they should prove that they can properly raise and care for a dog first, having a dog is like having a child, only the dog requires less effort. Seriously, think you want kids? try handling a dog or 2 first.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Feb 25, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Sorry, saw the "Should queers be allowed to adopt" poll and couldn't resist.
> 
> Currently, with more than 3 times the sustainable number of people on the planet , thousands of children dying of starvation and lack of clean water every day, and humans causing a massive planet-wide extinction with their stupid, selfish behavior...should stupid people be allowed to breed and multiply?



Not everyone may have had the same upbringing as you or the same education, so this thread is pretty stupid!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2009)

i'm watching the octomom interview on Dr Phil.


----------



## logical.angel (Feb 25, 2009)

that's stupid to think like that!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

I meant to watch the DR Phil vs Octomom event, but spaced it. Anything good? Is any part of this woman living in reality?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 26, 2009)

i think she was never smart enough to become a school teacher ..... 
so she just made her own class instead


----------



## suedonimn (Feb 26, 2009)

*I have a silly question. If people are stupid, who decides what qualifies as stupid?*


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 28, 2009)

suedonimn said:


> *I have a silly question. If people are stupid, who decides what qualifies as stupid?*


Nature used to, I'd like to go back to that...seems to work well for everything else here. Let's stop interfering with natural selection, take those bike helmets off of kids, make seat belts a choice again, and give everyone health care, instead of just rich people...that would be a start.


----------



## suedonimn (Feb 28, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Nature used to, I'd like to go back to that...seems to work well for everything else here. Let's stop interfering with natural selection, take those bike helmets off of kids, make seat belts a choice again, and give everyone health care, instead of just rich people...that would be a start.


*That is pretty damn funny. Not the death of anyone... just the fact that you equate DEATH BY DOCTOR a form of natural selection. Sorry friend I think you just made someones stupid list. Your safe with me though I happen to think anyone with a brain can learn, and therefore NOT stupid. Stupid is a choice born from ignorance, not a condition. Ignorance comes from both lack of information and misinformation. Who is to blame? Certainly not the ignorant, but those who would keep them in ignorance. So who is stupid, REALLY?*


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 28, 2009)

suedonimn said:


> *That is pretty damn funny. Not the death of anyone... just the fact that you equate DEATH BY DOCTOR a form of natural selection. Sorry friend I think you just made someones stupid list. Your safe with me though I happen to think anyone with a brain can learn, and therefore NOT stupid. Stupid is a choice born from ignorance, not a condition. Ignorance comes from both lack of information and misinformation. Who is to blame? Certainly not the ignorant, but those who would keep them in ignorance. So who is stupid, REALLY?*


Hummm...interesting you would interpret my comment about health care that way...you're a little off though, actually I was stating that it's unfair that only the rich have access to health care in America, this interferes with natural selection since rich does not always equal smart, (ie: the last occupant of the White House). 

Although...U.S. hospitals do cause 195,000-250,000 deaths every year, through error, the 3rd leading cause of death...that is impressive. Seems someone was too stupid to put a limit on the number of hours doctors and nurses are forced to work, they get tired, and oops, you're dead. But that's a whole other topic.


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 2, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Hummm...interesting you would interpret my comment about health care that way...you're a little off though, actually I was stating that it's unfair that only the rich have access to health care in America, this interferes with natural selection since rich does not always equal smart, (ie: the last occupant of the White House).
> 
> Although...U.S. hospitals do cause 195,000-250,000 deaths every year, through error, the 3rd leading cause of death...that is impressive. Seems someone was too stupid to put a limit on the number of hours doctors and nurses are forced to work, they get tired, and oops, you're dead. But that's a whole other topic.


*Let me try to understand and tell me if I am not. You say natural selection used to weed out the stupid, correct? You advocate nature thinning the herd of the sick and those that can not fend for them selves, as well as people that make fatal mistakes remain dead. Yet you also are advocating a Universal Health Care System that would offset all that natural selection of herd thinning. I am not following your logic here. The last time this type of thinking took hold of the mindset of society it gave birth to the Nazi party, yes they started forced sterilization of the stupid(or so perceived), then decided too many stupid people exist, and so they started eradicating those who were perceived as stupid and those who came to the aid of the stupid. A little off... I am well off my rocker thank you. One must appear insane to be sane in an insane world.*


----------



## eza82 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## eza82 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## eza82 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## suedonimn (Mar 2, 2009)

*I often make many a stupid list simply for my Faith... and don't get me wrong I know people do things that could be construed as stupid. I am only citing that when you start a EUGENICS program, those that write the parameters may include you on the list of those to be altered or destroyed. Eugenics starts with birth control, and ends with assisted suicide. Remember just by smoking POT we are all on some ones stupid list, and they CAN and DO take lives away trying to HELP us stupid POT SMOKERS stop. We are already outlaws, how would you feel if they decided you belong on that same stupid list you helped put in place... probably pretty stupid I imagine. *


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 2, 2009)

suedonimn said:


> *Let me try to understand and tell me if I am not. You say natural selection used to weed out the stupid, correct? You advocate nature thinning the herd of the sick and those that can not fend for them selves, as well as people that make fatal mistakes remain dead. Yet you also are advocating a Universal Health Care System that would offset all that natural selection of herd thinning. I am not following your logic here. The last time this type of thinking took hold of the mindset of society it gave birth to the Nazi party, yes they started forced sterilization of the stupid(or so perceived), then decided too many stupid people exist, and so they started eradicating those who were perceived as stupid and those who came to the aid of the stupid. A little off... I am well off my rocker thank you. One must appear insane to be sane in an insane world.*


Errr...I advocate not messing with nature and treating everyone equally regardless of how rich they are. I think it's sickening that only those with alot of green paper get access to terrirory to live on, and grow food, shelter, education or health care, not only is it unfair, it creates an unnatural divide...and alot of stupid people who wouldn't otherwise be so stupid. Right now, instead of nature deciding, you die because you don't have enough green paper, how is that fair or right? How does that help ecosystems thrive? How does what we're doing right now, make the world a better place? If healthcare exists, why should only certain people have access to it? How does giving everyone universal healthcare equal Nazis? I think only letting the rich have healthcare is far more oppressive than telling trailer trash they can't go around shooting out babies they don't even want anymore.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 2, 2009)

...and we can thank birth control for helping to keep the population down some, but it's not used widely enough, or often enough...

As for assisted suicide, who is anyone to tell anyone else that they can't check out if they want to? Especially if they are terminally ill and want to go...it's your body and your soul, do with it what you please.


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 2, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Errr...I advocate not messing with nature and treating everyone equally regardless of how rich they are. I think it's sickening that only those with alot of green paper get access to terrirory to live on, and grow food, shelter, education or health care, not only is it unfair, it creates an unnatural divide...and alot of stupid people who wouldn't otherwise be so stupid. Right now, instead of nature deciding, you die because you don't have enough green paper, how is that fair or right? How does that help ecosystems thrive? How does what we're doing right now, make the world a better place? If healthcare exists, why should only certain people have access to it? How does giving everyone universal healthcare equal Nazis? I think only letting the rich have healthcare is far more oppressive than telling trailer trash they can't go around shooting out babies they don't even want anymore.


*Life is not fair... anyone telling you different is trying to sell you something. I am pointing out flawed logic on your behalf. You say natural selection, yet advocate Universal Healthcare. When it was natural selection that drowned the guy who was swimming where he should not have been, and Universal Healthcare that resuscitated him. The problem with Universal Healthcare is it takes away any kind of control you have concerning your health. Right now you have a choice, beg , borrow, steal, take out a loan, put it on a credit card, refuse to pay the bill. Under Universal Healthcare, "THEY" decide first if your life is even worth a life saving operation, and if your say 56 and need a kidney, and some one else at age 34 needs that same kidney, you lose. Ask a Canadian, if you live along the Canadian border, you can probably find a few in your local waiting room, to get that operation their own Universal Healthcare system would not do for them. If you really think about it the problem is not lack of healthcare, it is lack of money. So what you are really saying is I don't have the same ambition to go take the risks, to multiply my money enough to pay for healthcare, if indeed my body should fail before I am ready for it to. Our whole Healthcare system is designed to defeat natural selection, and cheat death. Proof is in the pudding, as we deal primarily with symptoms, instead of prevention. *


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 2, 2009)

suedonimn said:


> *Life is not fair... anyone telling you different is trying to sell you something. I am pointing out flawed logic on your behalf. You say natural selection, yet advocate Universal Healthcare. When it was natural selection that drowned the guy who was swimming where he should not have been, and Universal Healthcare that resuscitated him. The problem with Universal Healthcare is it takes away any kind of control you have concerning your health. Right now you have a choice, beg , borrow, steal, take out a loan, put it on a credit card, refuse to pay the bill. Under Universal Healthcare, "THEY" decide first if your life is even worth a life saving operation, and if your say 56 and need a kidney, and some one else at age 34 needs that same kidney, you lose. Ask a Canadian, if you live along the Canadian border, you can probably find a few in your local waiting room, to get that operation their own Universal Healthcare system would not do for them. If you really think about it the problem is not lack of healthcare, it is lack of money. So what you are really saying is I don't have the same ambition to go take the risks, to multiply my money enough to pay for healthcare, if indeed my body should fail before I am ready for it to. Our whole Healthcare system is designed to defeat natural selection, and cheat death. Proof is in the pudding, as we deal primarily with symptoms, instead of prevention. *


Life is not fair, and we've artificially made it more unfair. Saving someone who would've drowned is fine, refusing to save them because they are poor instead of rich is not fine. 

Canada's system is obviously flawed, so why would you want to copy that model? 
Right now, you have no choice, if you can't afford treatment, you don't get it, ask anyone who has been refused treatment or lost their house trying to pay hospital bills. With universal health care "they" would be you and your doctor and money would not matter. Health care is a right, not something you should have to be rich to get. Why should only wealthy people be saved from accidents and health issues? Wealthy does not equal smart, in fact quite the opposite considering their wealth comes from destroying the planet, and theft of resources.


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 2, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Life is not fair, and we've artificially made it more unfair. Saving someone who would've drowned is fine, refusing to save them because they are poor instead of rich is not fine.
> 
> Canada's system is obviously flawed, so why would you want to copy that model?
> Right now, you have no choice, if you can't afford treatment, you don't get it, ask anyone who has been refused treatment or lost their house trying to pay hospital bills. With universal health care "they" would be you and your doctor and money would not matter. Health care is a right, not something you should have to be rich to get. Why should only wealthy people be saved from accidents and health issues? Wealthy does not equal smart, in fact quite the opposite considering their wealth comes from destroying the planet, and theft of resources.


 *That is just it right there... you expect a system of universal healthcare to just materialize out of thin air. 1) Healthcare is expensive, we have established that fact. 2)Who is going to pay for it? How can you get enough money, we already have a bankrupt government, that just increased our national debt 20 fold, they won't even be able to provide band aids let alone pay doctors to operate, nurses to help, and hospitals to be open 24 hours a day seven days a week. Have you been to the DMV(or whatever it is called where you are) lately... if healthcare were a RIGHT, we would all have been born with first aid kits in our belly buttons. You need a new argument if you wish to continue with me. Even Shamans in the jungle charge for their services. OOOH I know send the sick to the Shamans with chickens and pigs, thats cheap!*


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Mar 4, 2009)

it should be a crime to have children before marriage haha.. and when people get married they have to take a test. and that test will determine how many children they may produce. from like 1-5. stupid people get 1 or 2 kids. then the parents get neutered hahaha. The genius couples get up to 5 kids.. but they are so smart they wont want more than 2 or 3 for financial reasons anyway lol.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 5, 2009)

suedonimn said:


> *That is just it right there... you expect a system of universal healthcare to just materialize out of thin air. 1) Healthcare is expensive, we have established that fact. 2)Who is going to pay for it? How can you get enough money, we already have a bankrupt government, that just increased our national debt 20 fold, they won't even be able to provide band aids let alone pay doctors to operate, nurses to help, and hospitals to be open 24 hours a day seven days a week. Have you been to the DMV(or whatever it is called where you are) lately... if healthcare were a RIGHT, we would all have been born with first aid kits in our belly buttons. You need a new argument if you wish to continue with me. Even Shamans in the jungle charge for their services. OOOH I know send the sick to the Shamans with chickens and pigs, thats cheap!*


Health care here is more expensive than it needs to be, because it's a for-profit system. Who would pay for it? We would, it might actually be a reason to pay taxes, I can't think of one good reason to pay them now. Where would the money come from? Change our foreign policy and gut military spending, there's your healthcare, plus you don't have to worry abut being bombed anymore. Stop the war on drugs, there's your healthcare money. Let farmers grow hemp and tax it, there's your healthcare. I could go on, but yeah...


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 5, 2009)

DontDoDrugs said:


> it should be a crime to have children before marriage haha.. and when people get married they have to take a test. and that test will determine how many children they may produce. from like 1-5. stupid people get 1 or 2 kids. then the parents get neutered hahaha. The genius couples get up to 5 kids.. but they are so smart they wont want more than 2 or 3 for financial reasons anyway lol.


No one needs to have more than 2 children, no one. There are 3 times, THREE TIMES too many people on the planet right now. I really hope you don't run out of clean water before this really sinks in. Every time anyone has another baby, everything on earth has less space, less land, less clean water, less food, more pollution, more traffic, more landfill space, and more species go extinct.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

Some people are just too thick to understand. When there's not enough food, maybe they'll get it. Doubt it though, then they'll just expect people with too many kids to get all the food rations. 

Popping out baby after baby just because you have the ability is wrong. Just because you could doesn't mean you should. 




HailTheLeaf said:


> No one needs to have more than 2 children, no one. There are 3 times, THREE TIMES too many people on the planet right now. I really hope you don't run out of clean water before this really sinks in. Every time anyone has another baby, everything on earth has less space, less land, less clean water, less food, more pollution, more traffic, more landfill space, and more species go extinct.


----------



## Kant (Mar 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Some people are just too thick to understand. When there's not enough food, maybe they'll get it. Doubt it though, then they'll just expect people with too many kids to get all the food rations.
> 
> Popping out baby after baby just because you have the ability is wrong. Just because you could doesn't mean you should.


have you ever seen the movie idiocracy?

[youtube]r-mJbMm8854[/youtube]


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 5, 2009)

No but my daughter watched it the other day and she said it was funny. Everyone was really stupid and living around giant mountains of garbage. 

There's our future.......

Did you hear about the GA senator introducing an Octomom bill? It would limit the number of fetus' that can be implanted at one time.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 6, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> No but my daughter watched it the other day and she said it was funny. Everyone was really stupid and living around giant mountains of garbage.
> 
> There's our future.......


Ha, it's not our future, it's our present, there's an island of garbage twice the size of Texas floating in the Pacific ocean...it's been there since the 50's...you'd think people would've changed their behavior by now.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/10/19/SS6JS8RH0.DTL&hw=pacific+patch&sn=001&sc=1000

I think I'm going to start attacking people who are dumb enough to still be using plastic bags and styrofoam. Maybe a BB gun, maybe paintballs, I'll think of something. Seriously, if this is how you're going to treat the earth, you don't deserve to live on it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 7, 2009)

styrofoam is bad, my daughter breaks out in a rash from touching it. If we buy something that is boxed and packed in styrofoam, we have to wash the object with soapy water before she touches it. 

Down with styrofoam. I prefer paper grocery bags, but no store offers that option anymore, it's plastic only.


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.hemphasis.net/Building/plasticmettle.htm
Hemp Plastics & Biocomposites


Henry Ford used hemp-and-sisal cellulose plastic to build car doors and fenders in 1941. On video Henry Ford demonstrated that his hemp cars were more resistant to blows from a sledgehammer than steel-bodied cars were.

The basic building block of plastics is cellulose taken from petroleum, but toxic petrochemical compositions are not the only way to derive plastics.
Plastics can be derived from plant cellulose, and since hemp is the greatest cellulose producer on Earth (hemp hurds can be 85% cellulose), *it only makes sense to make non-toxic, biodegradable plastic from hemp* and other organics, instead of letting our dumps fill up with refuse.

A recent technological advance with biodegradable plastics made from cornstarch has led to a new material based on hemp. Hemp Plastics (Australia) have sourced partners who have been able to produce a new 100% biodegradable material made entirely from hemp and corn. This new material has unique strength and technical qualities which have yet to be seen before, and this new material can be injection or blow-molded into virtually any shape using existing moulds, including cosmetic containers, Frisbee golf discs, etc.

~PEACE~


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 7, 2009)

I know all about that, but the government is STUPID and couldn't get their heads out of their asses with a GPS. 

Personally I think petrochemical products should be what is illegal. Cops should be kicking in doors busting people for that shit.


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I know all about that, but the government is STUPID and couldn't get their heads out of their asses with a GPS.
> .


Right!

I'm a little biased to say the least, but what I think is stupid is that "smart" people allow this gov't to stay in power. It makes Me sick that anyone that knows about FLUORIDE and lets the gov't keep poisoning the publics waters. So they just stop drinking tap water but don't tell anyone else about it because they don't care. 

The so called "stupid" people are less bright because of their enviornment. If Your born in the ghetto and go to poor schools and can't afford to eat properly than its going to have an effect. 

I do NOT believe ignorance/"stupidity" is a genetic characteristic but rather an enviornmental influence. For instance, take a baby born from a "stupid" couple and bring him/her up in the best enviornment, and I'm sure that baby will become a model citizen. But take that same baby and bring him/her up in this enviornment 







and Your going to "get what You pay for". 

So I believe people are products of their enviornment. And "stupid" people don't genetically have "stupid" children.

So its almost class warfare, where the rich have "smarter" children and the poor have "ignorant" children because of money. So the question than becomes "should poor people be allowed to breed?". 

One could say that short people aren't as good citizens because they can't physically do as much as taller people. So, in that sense, they could be thought of as a burden to society. And a eugenics minded person could argue that "short people shouldn't be allowed to breed". And short people are genetically inclined (or declined) to give birth to short people. So "stupid" people can have smart children but short people usually have short kids. Just something to think about anyways.

Like I said, what blows My mind away is that "smart" people have access to this kind of information https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/161143-viva-la-revolution.html and still choose to allow the gov't to keep doing what they are doing. After figuring these things out I realized that there needs to be a total REVOLUTION to put an end the rogue politicians in power. 

~PEACE~


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 7, 2009)

I think of Americans as sheep in a pen, if you open the gate to the pen, they still stay inside and mill about. 

From where I stand the rich aren't actually more intelligent, they just got better breaks in life, old money being handed down from generation to generation. Most of the "wealthy" people I encounter have ZERO common sense. They're too used to family money buying them out of things and they haven't ever tried to use their brains.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> styrofoam is bad, my daughter breaks out in a rash from touching it. If we buy something that is boxed and packed in styrofoam, we have to wash the object with soapy water before she touches it.
> 
> Down with styrofoam. I prefer paper grocery bags, but no store offers that option anymore, it's plastic only.


I know Whole Foods has banned plastic shopping bags, I wish they'd get rid of paper next, there's no reason to use either. I've been bringing my own canvas bags to the store for years now.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 7, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> http://www.hemphasis.net/Building/plasticmettle.htm
> Hemp Plastics & Biocomposites
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY! Thank You! Ford was also running his cars on plant oils, (hemp, peanut, etc. instead of petroleum).


----------



## stonerman (Mar 7, 2009)

well I dont think retarded people should be able to breed, thats whats happening to todays world, theres becoming more and more retarded people. If all the stupid people stopped doing it, It would put an end to the problem of retarded kids in our schools, in our streets, in our restaurants.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I know all about that, but the government is STUPID and couldn't get their heads out of their asses with a GPS.
> 
> Personally I think petrochemical products should be what is illegal. Cops should be kicking in doors busting people for that shit.


True, gotta love the plastics/petrol lobbyists. 

Petrochemical products, styrofoam, pesticides, and a long, long, list of other things should be illegal. There's an easy way to take care of all that with one law, "Respect and care for the earth, air, and water and never do any harm to it"...or maybe "Thou shall not fuck with nature". Seriously, how is raping the planet for profit legal?


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 7, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Right!
> 
> I'm a little biased to say the least, but what I think is stupid is that "smart" people allow this gov't to stay in power. It makes Me sick that anyone that knows about FLUORIDE and lets the gov't keep poisoning the publics waters. So they just stop drinking tap water but don't tell anyone else about it because they don't care.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of rich stupid people, and some smart people come out of the ghetto, but I agree, education and where you are raised have alot to do with it. The government and media keep everyone dumb, so to have a revolution you'd have to take over the media first to wake people up to the fact that they are oppressed slaves paying to live on the planet...working 40+ hours a week for what was free 600 years ago. The majority of the American public has no idea that they are being raped up the ass everyday, or they just don't care and put up with it.


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 7, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> There are plenty of rich stupid people, and some smart people come out of the ghetto, but I agree, education and where you are raised have alot to do with it. The government and media keep everyone dumb, so to have a revolution you'd have to take over the media first to wake people up to the fact that they are oppressed slaves paying to live on the planet...working 40+ hours a week for what was free 600 years ago. The majority of the American public has no idea that they are being raped up the ass everyday, or they just don't care and put up with it.


Right.

Its all a big joke in My opinion. I can't believe I was born into a world like this, where there are starving people in the world while one family, the Rothschilds, owns over half the worlds wealth, ~500 TRILLION dollars.

Take Africa for example. Just look how big it is.








Now We all should know that back people can be educated just as well as white people because We are all human (aliens IMO).

Do You realize how much food could be produced from that Africa if it was setup right? All they need to do is setup big distilleries that will turn salt water into fresh water and than run pipes to where need be. There is viritually no end to the amount of ocean water and these distilleries would be solar powered, in the sense that the Sun would evaporate the water into vapor and the vapor would be collected and condensed. Fresh water is more valuable than gold IMO, water brings life while gold brings greed.

If they did this, Africa would become a wealthy country and would help feed the rest of the world. I would actually go as far and say that half of Africa could feed the whole world. So whats stopping the Africans from doing this? 

This world is corrupt. Its owned by the central banksters (Zionist Jews) and they finance who they want to. I believe they won't let Africans use their OWN coal so they can build power plants for electricity.

The things I would do if I owned the planet. Everyone would be fed, sheltered, clothed, have access to a good education and overall healthier and better life.

~PEACE~


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

"Its all a big joke in My opinion. I can't believe I was born into a world like this, where there are starving people in the world while one family, the Rothschilds, owns over half the worlds wealth, ~500 TRILLION dollars" 


That is why the rest of us are fucking broke. The Rothschilds have half the money and Oprah has a third of the money and that teeny tiny bit that is left is what the rest of us share.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 8, 2009)

yea fuck this mother fucker, im starting my own country


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

Let's do it. We can call it Cannaland and it can be a cannabis based economy.


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

we already have rollitupville


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 9, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Let's do it. We can call it Cannaland and it can be a cannabis based economy.


Making everything from hemp is a good start towards not killing the planet, while producing/providing enough food, clothing, shelter, etc for everyone without killing trees or using chemicals. Getting everyone stoned would prevent war.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 9, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Making everything from hemp is a good start towards not killing the planet, while producing/providing enough food, clothing, shelter, etc for everyone without killing trees or using chemicals. Getting everyone stoned would prevent war.


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 9, 2009)

*The best idea yet!*


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Mar 11, 2009)

Not to mention just the production of hemp will kick ass in the environment. Hemp uses so much CO2 that it could correct the carbon dioxide imbalance that currently exists around the planet. 

Think about how much CO2 you pump into your grows. Natural carbon filtration before it even gets transformed into a an almost endlessly existing fiber, cloth, or paper or of course you favorite strain of smoke. 

Hemp and Cannabis so rock all the way around. Imagine what our society would be like if prohibition of marijuana and hemp never started. Would we have the ecological problems we have today?

-RT76


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Its all a big joke because its all lies

911 was an inside job

everyone should be allowed to grow/smoke Mary J

the banks rule the gov'ts which rule the world

co2 not a problem

the world is upside down

people are breed into a slave system

sea water should be desalinated to irrigate deserts into farms

trash and landfills could be turned into fuel if treated

the "Federal" Reserve (and all central banks) should cease to exist and money should be spent instead of lent out. 

there should be solar stations in the ocean that convert sea water to hydrogen and oxygen. This would produce the fuel hydrogen and increase the amount of oxygen in the atmosphere.

I could go on. But its all being controlled by this family that owns half the worlds wealth, he is the evil one that Jesus talks about.

~PEACE~


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

my niece is knocked up ...... again....... no, stupid people should not be allowed to breed, starting with her and her baby daddy.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 16, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> my niece is knocked up ...... again....... no, stupid people should not be allowed to breed, starting with her and her baby daddy.



rofl, how many kids do you have as a baby daddy before you get married ?


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 16, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Its all a big joke because its all lies
> 
> 911 was an inside job
> 
> ...


co2 itself isn't the problem, overpopulated humans artificially pumping huge amounts of it into the atmosphere with their completely out-of-touch-with-nature lifestyles, that is a major fucking problem. 

Sea water should be left alone and we should wake up and deal with the FACT that WE are overpopulated, and WE are causing all of the major problems that life on earth is currently facing. Last time I checked nature was doing wonderfully in this country before my relatives illegally immigrated here 600 years ago and began committing genocide against every species, (including humans!) that once roamed free here. If white Europeans had integrated into the societies of the former nation here, (as so many people ironically claim current immigrants should do now with U.S. society) we might not have a dying planet right now. The only long term solution that will work is to change our view of earth and how we relate and treat everything on it. 

I go camping in NH and Maine every summer, and every night I hope I'll hear wolves, and I never have, not once, ever...I've never even seen a moose in person. Do you know how depressing that is?


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 16, 2009)

I know this poll wasn't meant to be serious. The choices given show that you want people to agree that stupid people shouldn't be allowed to breed. 
But, who's going to decide what 'stupid' is? If we let the government handle it, then I suppose a lot of the people here would be banned because much of our deviant behavior would be seen as stupid. I see overly religious people as leaning quite a bit toward the stupid side of things. Religious nuts probably see me as stupid... we could go on and on like that with all kinds of behaviors and issues.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 16, 2009)

Leothwyn said:


> I know this poll wasn't meant to be serious. The choices given show that you want people to agree that stupid people shouldn't be allowed to breed.
> But, who's going to decide what 'stupid' is? If we let the government handle it, then I suppose a lot of the people here would be banned because much of our deviant behavior would be seen as stupid. I see overly religious people as leaning quite a bit toward the stupid side of things. Religious nuts probably see me as stupid... we could go on and on like that with all kinds of behaviors and issues.


If George Carlin was still around I'd elect him to decide who's too stupid to breed...but it's pretty easy to decide, just start with everyone who watches american idol, fox news, and reality tv. The government is where most of the stupidity comes from, I'd dismantle it...


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 16, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> co2 itself isn't the problem, overpopulated humans artificially pumping huge amounts of it into the atmosphere with their completely out-of-touch-with-nature lifestyles, that is a major fucking problem.
> 
> Sea water should be left alone and we should wake up and deal with the FACT that WE are overpopulated, and WE are causing all of the major problems that life on earth is currently facing. Last time I checked nature was doing wonderfully in this country before my relatives illegally immigrated here 600 years ago and began committing genocide against every species, (including humans!) that once roamed free here. If white Europeans had integrated into the societies of the former nation here, (as so many people ironically claim current immigrants should do now with U.S. society) we might not have a dying planet right now. The only long term solution that will work is to change our view of earth and how we relate and treat everything on it.
> 
> I go camping in NH and Maine every summer, and every night I hope I'll hear wolves, and I never have, not once, ever...I've never even seen a moose in person. Do you know how depressing that is?


Watch this video about "global warming", its called The Great Global Warming Swindle. You can watch the full version on googlevideo here below

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=the+great+global+warming+swindle+full&emb=0&aq=4&oq=the+great+global#q=the+great+global+warming+swindle+&emb=0

The thing about a planet being "overpopulated" is another reason that We should start terraforming other planets (or "moons") so that We can have more space. Just imagine how many people could live on the Moon and Mars. Problem solved. 

We could move planets closer to the Sun if needed. Using hydrogen as fuel, this would also create water on the planet.

The population is always going to grow unless there is a limit of how many children a couple can have. If a couple only had two children than the worlds population would remain the same or decrease. But who can impose such a law?



HailTheLeaf said:


> but it's pretty easy to decide, just start with everyone who watches american idol, fox news, and reality tv. The government is where most of the stupidity comes from, I'd dismantle it...


Right on HailTheLeaf!

The gov't and the mainstream media are owned by the richest family in the world that owns half the worlds wealth. How come We don't hear about him on the news? The reason why people don't hear about him is because the population could deduce that he is "the evil one" that Jesus talked about. They are the reason for the wars.

The dollar is supposed to be Gods money, because it says "In God We Trust". Imagine how God would rule people? 



HailTheLeaf said:


> The government. I'd dismantle it...


If You want to help dismantle the gov't than spread these videos around below.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/161143-viva-la-revolution.html

The gov't is a joke. The media that people watch is a joke. This is the reason for the brainwashed "sheeple" people. 

God bless.



~PEACE~


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Mar 16, 2009)

This thread is all over the fucking place. Stupid people don't breed on purpose, they just cant figure out the whole condom thing. Plus the incest thing is even more fucking confusing to them. I don't see why people who can't afford to raise their on children keep having more and more and expect the government to pick up the tab for it. I don't know about all of you but I want the best for my kids. Hardley or just getting by is no option for me. Why do these people want to raise kids in poverty is beond me. Its not the 18 hundreds where we need ten sons to manage the farm and fight wars. Different times different prices to. You could raise a child on next to nothing back then. But not now. Shit my wife wouldn't even breast feed our kids cause it hurt to much. We used a special formula called allumentum and it cost about 75 dollars a week. These are different times I'm tellin you.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 17, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Watch this video about "global warming", its called The Great Global Warming Swindle. You can watch the full version on googlevideo here below
> 
> http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=the+great+global+warming+swindle+full&emb=0&aq=4&oq=the+great+global#q=the+great+global+warming+swindle+&emb=0
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to go with over 90% of the world's scientists and disagree with you there..."Global Warming" is just another name for "pollution" to me, but it's very real and very terrifying. It's even more disturbing that there are people who are actually arguing over whether it's happening or not while everything is dying. Our species has been causing worldwide destruction that leaves me angry and speechless on a daily basis for hundreds of years now. Every day it gets worse and becomes more irreversible...I don't understand how anyone can think poisoning the air, water, and land isn't going to affect everything...it's basic fucking biology. We're like dogs that shit all over the kitchen floor everyday and then wonder why it's dirty. 

Everytime our population grows, the population of everything else here shrinks and the planet becomes less able to function properly...giving us more space would lead to a massive population of idiots starving to death. If any other species on earth was causing the death of the planet through destructive behavior and overpopulation, would your solution still be to terraform other planets to give them more room to continue destroying? 



We Love 1 said:


> Right on HailTheLeaf!
> 
> The gov't and the mainstream media are owned by the richest family in the world that owns half the worlds wealth. How come We don't hear about him on the news? The reason why people don't hear about him is because the population could deduce that he is "the evil one" that Jesus talked about. They are the reason for the wars.
> 
> The dollar is supposed to be Gods money, because it says "In God We Trust". Imagine how God would rule people?


The people who own walmart have most of the world's money...and I bet most of you shop there and buy their toxic crap from China. 

I think money is the root of all evil, and don't believe in god...I do know that Jesus supposedly said something along the lines of "it's as easy for a rich man to get into heaven as it is for a camel to fit through the eye of a needle". If the god you're referring to is the same psychopath described in the violent and sexist book, "the bible", then I don't want anyone like that running anything.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 17, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> This thread is all over the fucking place. Stupid people don't breed on purpose, they just cant figure out the whole condom thing. Plus the incest thing is even more fucking confusing to them. I don't see why people who can't afford to raise their on children keep having more and more and expect the government to pick up the tab for it. I don't know about all of you but I want the best for my kids. Hardley or just getting by is no option for me. Why do these people want to raise kids in poverty is beond me. Its not the 18 hundreds where we need ten sons to manage the farm and fight wars. Different times different prices to. You could raise a child on next to nothing back then. But not now. Shit my wife wouldn't even breast feed our kids cause it hurt to much. We used a special formula called allumentum and it cost about 75 dollars a week. These are different times I'm tellin you.


I spay and neuter my cats and they are smarter than alot of these people, I don't see why we can't spay some bitch who keeps popping out unwanted children and creating more poverty and crime. 

I think we should have no kill animal shelters and instead start putting limits on the number of unwanted children you can pop out before we have to have you put down. That seems lot more fair at this point.


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 17, 2009)

When I read the title of this thread I thought of Mike Judges movie Idiocracy.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 17, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> When I read the title of this thread I thought of Mike Judges movie Idiocracy.


a grim prediction for the future im afraid.

that "98" in your avatar your work?


----------

